
The UN says Covid-19 likely to kill over 300k people in Africa - isaac1
https://africafeeds.com/2020/04/17/the-un-says-covid-19-likely-to-kill-over-300k-people-in-africa/
======
NoB4Mouth
Their projections will not come true. I live in a small town 150kms away from
Accra Capitale of Ghana(West Africa). WE ARE WELL INFORMED through whatsapp
and local radio shows. People have taken protective measures. We will surprise
the world in this Covid19 OUTBREAK.

